

It’s Tracking Your Every Move and You May Not Even Know - Byliner
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/26/business/media/26privacy.html?_r=1&hp

======
Byliner
Here's the newspaper site if you care to visualize the tracking:
<http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte-spitz-vorratsdaten>

